# Trapping Coyotes



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ive got a few coyotes around my house and they are taking a toll on my pheasants. Ive tried calling them in a few times with no success. I was wondering what where some ways to trap them?


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

How have you tried to call them?


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

sorry thor, but, :rollin: he said he tried callin em


----------

